# SEMO herf - Cape Girardeau, MO - Dec 15th!?!?



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Wanting to gauge interest in a little gathering of the brothers. We have plenty of options for cigar friendly establishments to gather our herd for a little smoke and drink. All of you are more than welcome to attend!! We would like to get a fairly solid list of folks who can make it; so I can determine which location I need to reserve for the evening.

There are also some inexpensive places to stay in town. Here's a few links below to check out. I may also have room for a couple of ya to crash out at La Casa del Shady?

Here is where to add your name if you can make it:

hollywood
4WheelVFR
surprise guest #1

https://reservations.druryhotels.com/HotelSearchResults.aspx

http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/ex/1/en/rates/cgiws?ias=y&availCheckCaching=n&_requestid=190988

http://www.midamcorp.com/victorianinn/


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

90% certain that good ol' Stu could roll down that way!:tu


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

St. Lou Stu said:


> 90% certain that good ol' Stu could roll down that way!:tu


sweet!!!

Here is where to add your name if you can make it:

hollywood
4WheelVFR
surprise guest #1
St. Lou Stu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Damn I wish...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Damn I wish...


Come on down brother!! Might even save you some couch space!?!:tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Whoohoo!! Time to bust out the jar'o'dor.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hmmm very tempting....but alas 4 hours is a bit long for me to want to drive.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Spoke again to the special mystery guest and we think it may be the 19th instead of the 15th!?! It may actually work out better and give us more time to plan the herf location and set-up more details.:tu


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

volum said:


> Hmmm very tempting....but alas 4 hours is a bit long for me to want to drive.


4 hours to long to get to a herf?!?!? i think NOT!!:ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

hollywood said:


> Spoke again to the special mystery guest and we think it may be the 19th instead of the 15th!?! It may actually work out better and give us more time to plan the herf location and set-up more details.:tu


19th? December 19th? Wednesday?

Just checkin....


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

well ....... the special guest may only be able to make it through town that Wednesday. we do not know for sure yet.

however; i think for the majority, that a weekend date for the bigger group would work so much better. i think *Saturday the 15th* is what we should shoot for!

I may just have to herf twice that week!?!?!:tu:ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

hollywood said:


> well ....... the special guest may only be able to make it through town that Wednesday. we do not know for sure yet.
> 
> however; i think for the majority, that a weekend date for the bigger group would work so much better. i think *Saturday the 15th* is what we should shoot for!
> 
> I may just have to herf twice that week!?!?!:tu:ss


I know someone that may be available on the 19th as well.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Hmmm only a 4 hr drive from Terre Haute. Count me in :tu Lookin for a roommate again Dave


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Here is where to add your name if you can make it:


hollywood
4WheelVFR
surprise guest #1
St. Lou Stu
seanohue


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> I know someone that may be available on the 19th as well.


Guess we can make it 3 herfs in a week!?!?:tu:tu:ss


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Going to talk to a friend of mine who owns a bar downtown. We should be able to quarantine a whole section of the place for our get together. The only drawback there is that they no longer serve food. So we can get some brought in if there are enough in attendance or we can eat down the street and than migrate over.

Come on folks .... let's herf!:ss

Here's a map of where I'm at:


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

hollywood said:


> Going to talk to a friend of mine who owns a bar downtown. We should be able to quarantine a whole section of the place for our get together. The only drawback there is that they no longer serve food. So we can get some brought in if there are enough in attendance or we can eat down the street and than migrate over.
> 
> Come on folks .... let's herf!:ss
> 
> Here's a map of where I'm at:


 Which bar ya talkin about?
I'm fairly familiar with Cape and use Kingshighway as my point of reference.(is the 55 bidness loop still called that? Or am I the only one that calls it that?) Dowtown.... you probably mean closer to the river, right?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Which bar ya talkin about?
> I'm fairly familiar with Cape and use Kingshighway as my point of reference.(is the 55 bidness loop still called that? Or am I the only one that calls it that?) Dowtown.... you probably mean closer to the river, right?


The place is called Jeremiah's. It is right on the riverfront.

I think it is still officially the Business Loop; although I don't hear it called that much anymore.

There is one restaurant that we could have up to 15-20 of us hanging out, eating, and herfing; but the food prices are fairly .... steep. Very nice place, but not everybody likes spending $50-60 for dinner.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

hollywood said:


> The place is called Jeremiah's. It is right on the riverfront.
> 
> I think it is still officially the Business Loop; although I don't hear it called that much anymore.
> 
> There is one restaurant that we could have up to 15-20 of us hanging out, eating, and herfing; but the food prices are fairly .... steep. Very nice place, but not everybody likes spending $50-60 for dinner.


Sweet, sounds great!!!
Dinner cost isn't big deal no matter where we have it! I'd just be happy to herf..... inside! Last night was a Bit&h, smokin out in the cold isn't any fun and I won't have an inside place for a while.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Isn't there a good Cajun restaurant there on the riverfront? Not everyone likes Cajun, but just throwing an option out there.

I've gotta get my Andy's Custard fix while I'm there in Cape too. That place is great.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> Isn't there a good Cajun restaurant there on the riverfront? Not everyone likes Cajun, but just throwing an option out there.
> 
> I've gotta get my Andy's Custard fix while I'm there in Cape too. That place is great.


Andy's is awesome!! Gotta love a good concrete!!:dr

Brousard's is the Cajun place down there, but I haven't eaten there in a long time. Went way down hill and then has had two different owners in the last year. Used to go there a lot until I made the mistake of following a friend of mine through the kitchen one night. Big mistake.:hn

On the other hand; Port Cape has some awesome ribs or prime rib, and a whole lotta smoking space! Hmm .... maybe.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Definite maybe!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Definite maybe!


Sweet!!:tu

Can you say Louisville crew carpool!?!?!?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

hollywood said:


> Andy's is awesome!! Gotta love a good concrete!!:dr
> 
> Brousard's is the Cajun place down there, but I haven't eaten there in a long time. Went way down hill and then has had two different owners in the last year. Used to go there a lot until I made the mistake of following a friend of mine through the kitchen one night. Big mistake.:hn
> 
> On the other hand; Port Cape has some awesome ribs or prime rib, and a whole lotta smoking space! Hmm .... maybe.


Yeah, Andy's is a must!:dr

That's dissapointing to hear that about Brousards. I think Jan. '05 is the last time I went there.....back in my USFWS days.

Is anyone bring their wives/girlfriends?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

What time are we planning on getting started? If I can, I'd like to go to work for a bit that day, but if not, I'm good with that too. 

If anyone is bringing Wives/girlfriends, let me know. If so, I'll see if the Wife wants to go too.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

We can get started any time. I figured I should have the place ready around Noon. The consensus rules here, so everybody chime in!

Really looking forward to this whether we have 6 or 60!!:tu

Come one folks. I know there are more of you out there!!:ss


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

ok. should have no problem with either location letting us have the run of the roost!! 

we have until probably next Weds or Thurs to confirm which location we want. No problem!!

Looking forward to this very much!!:ss


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

bumpy!

Should we have ribs and fixins or something else?


I'm thinking ribs!:dr


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

hollywood said:


> bumpy!
> 
> Should we have ribs and fixins or something else?
> 
> I'm thinking ribs!:dr


That sounds good to me.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

hollywood said:


> bumpy!
> 
> Should we have ribs and fixins or something else?
> 
> I'm thinking ribs!:dr


Sounds good to me! Just make sure that the bread is large enough


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

I may not be able to make it until after 2-4pm or so. I may have to work that morning. I'll know probably tomorrow what time I'll be able to get off if I do have to work.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Getting closer!!:ss:ss




No problem on arrival time. I'll have us up and running. Although I may be a few cigars ahead of you by then!?!?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll try to leave around noon, which should put me there around 1pm or so. I can't let you get ahead of me in 'gars. :ss Where are we eating and smoking at? How much should dinner cost?


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I won't be leaving until around 4, so don't expect me before 8.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Seanohue said:


> I won't be leaving until around 4, so don't expect me before 8.


No problem! I think we'll still be going by then!!:ss


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

So how are the sleeping arrangements going? I still need a room and stuff....


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Seanohue said:


> So how are the sleeping arrangements going? I still need a room and stuff....


Sleeping arrangements are up to you my friend. I think I listed the available hotels in the first thread. If you want to ask some brother's to share a room; it might be a cheaper route.:tu


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

*Less than 1 week!!!*:tu:ss:tu:ss


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Gonna have to back out guys. Can't get a room without a credit card.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Seanohue said:


> Gonna have to back out guys. Can't get a room without a credit card.


Don't do that!! PM sent.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Gonna have to back out guys. Can't get a room without a credit card.


I hope our PM's earlier changed your mind. Cape isn't exactly a booming metropolis, rooms can always be found.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Sadly, this is a no go for me. On call at work.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Sadly, this is a no go for me. On call at work.


Suk! Maybe next time!?

Oh well. Looks the 3 or 4 of us will have to have all the fun this time around.

More booze and smokes for us!!:ss


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Interesting ... i'm not too far away.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

The Dakotan said:


> Interesting ... i'm not too far away.


:tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

hollywood said:


> :tu


Check out Darrell's post here!

The $5 one stick buy in Hold 'em tourney sounds like a good idea!

Can we play some poker? Huh, Huh, Huh????:chk

I have 1500 or so chips if y'all want me to bring 'em.

uhhhh, yeah...... disclaimer:
I've never played before.


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Company Christmas party that night. So I will be herfin with the boss. Have fun fellas.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

_*WOOT!!*_

_*3 DAYS!!*_

Bring on the chips, Stu. We may get a game going, and we may not; depending on the consensus at the time, but it sounds fun to me!

Got my lineup of smokes ready and I'm ready to go!

"Come on down!" to anybody that can make it over!! Looking forward to seeing you all!:tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

hollywood said:


> _*WOOT!!*_
> 
> _*3 DAYS!!*_
> 
> ...


So, where exactly are we eating and meeting at? What's dinner gonna cost?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> So, where exactly are we eating and meeting at? What's dinner gonna cost?


We are meeting and eating at Port Cape. Dinner should cost about $20 unless you are a complete piglet like myself! And it will be good!

Here's the place:

http://maps.google.com/maps?client=...9.518661&spn=0.024066,0.040169&z=15&om=1&pw=2

What time will you be heading over now? I'll PM you my cell so you can call me on the way.:tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

hollywood said:


> We are meeting and eating at Port Cape. Dinner should cost about $20 unless you are a complete piglet like myself! And it will be good!
> 
> Here's the place:
> 
> ...


I'll probably leave around noon. That'll put me there at about 1pm or so. Should I wait and get there later, or just get the frack over there?


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey guys, I don't mean to bail last minute, but depending on what the weather does tonight and tomorrow morning I may have to adjust my plans or cancel if it gets too bad.
We're calling for 3"-6" up here right now last thing I heard.:hn


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Hey guys, I don't mean to bail last minute, but depending on what the weather does tonight and tomorrow morning I may have to adjust my plans or cancel if it gets too bad.
> We're calling for 3"-6" up here right now last thing I heard.:hn


Hey Stu. I've been watching that stuff this morning. Looks pretty ugly from what I can tell.

We will have to watch it all and play it by ear as the weather progresses. I doubt we get more than nasty cold rain down here, but up north could get the white stuff.

Fingers crossed for a weather reprieve.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

hollywood said:


> Hey Stu. I've been watching that stuff this morning. Looks pretty ugly from what I can tell.
> 
> We will have to watch it all and play it by ear as the weather progresses. I doubt we get more than nasty cold rain down here, but up north could get the white stuff.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a weather reprieve.


Ya know what this made me think of????

Spring Herf!
We should start planning now!:chk


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Ya know what this made me think of????
> 
> Spring Herf!
> We should start planning now!:chk


Exactly!!:tu

Hmmmm .... Spring Herf and Golf outing!?!?!?


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

hollywood said:


> Exactly!!:tu
> 
> Hmmmm .... Spring Herf *and Golf outing*!?!?!?


You have my attention now!
:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk

Soon we should get more details on the when and where!
I believe(or know) there is a brother here that is a PGA Pro out on the West end of STL.
We should gauge interest on another thread soon.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll be watching the weather. If it's gonna be nasty, I probably won't be there. A little snow or rain won't hurt, but I'm worried about getting ice.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Did somebody say "herf"? :r:r:r


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

so, shady dave ... if i were to come out what time would the festivities be starting? still thinking about it ...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

The Dakotan said:


> so, shady dave ... if i were to come out what time would the festivities be starting? still thinking about it ...


the party starts when you get here, brother!:tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

The next time I'm in the area south of Saint Louis, I'll be wanting to herf with you fellas for sure.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Hey guys, I don't mean to bail last minute, but depending on what the weather does tonight and tomorrow morning I may have to adjust my plans or cancel if it gets too bad.
> We're calling for 3"-6" up here right now last thing I heard.:hn


You've got to come! I'll be driving in what all you non-plains state folk call a "blizzard." It'll be a good time!

Yes, the Dakotan is confirmed for herfing.

If anyone needs a place to crash I have a room.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Hope you guys have a great time!! Bummed I have to miss it.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

hollywood said:


> the party starts when you get here, brother!:tu


shout he be sure to wear "his party shorts"? 

me? if I was going (so sad that I'm not), I'd be wearing business socks ... 'cause for me, every herf is "business time"! :r:r:r






:r:r:r

Have fun, fellas!!!!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Wish you could make it too, Jefe!! We'll be doing it again soon.

As for you, Darrel ........... you just be safe out there!!:tu


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

So far everything weather-wise is all rain. Some are calling for 2-3" of snow overnight!? We shall have to watch it close. If the weather gets to be a factor; there is no harm in backing out!!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

hollywood said:


> So far everything weather-wise is all rain. Some are calling for 2-3" of snow overnight!? We shall have to watch it close. If the weather gets to be a factor; there is no harm in backing out!!


Weather looks fine for now. I'll be heading out the door in 10 minutes or so.:chk


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 17, 2007)

hollywood said:


> Wanting to gauge interest in a little gathering of the brothers. We have plenty of options for cigar friendly establishments to gather our herd for a little smoke and drink. All of you are more than welcome to attend!! We would like to get a fairly solid list of folks who can make it; so I can determine which location I need to reserve for the evening.
> 
> There are also some inexpensive places to stay in town. Here's a few links below to check out. I may also have room for a couple of ya to crash out at La Casa del Shady?
> 
> ...


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Had a great time fellas. Some fantastic cigars that absolutely kicked my butt. Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Wish I coulda made it...bad timing and crappy weather didn't help. :-(


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Just got back to Dave's. Damn ... those were some great smokes and even better company. Glad Ray and Jeff were able to make it out!!! Pix to come at some point ... we took a lot.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Woot! Great time fellas!

I would like to thank Ray(4WheelVFR), Jeff(Dakotan), and Darrel(The Professor) for making the trip over to spend time hanging out and smoking some pretty amazing sticks.

Glad you made it home all good, Ray. Tell the boss thank you for letting you come out to play!!


We will surely be doing this again!!


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesome herf!! Thanks for putting this together Dave. Good times. I still can't believe how amazing the 5 cent cigars are! dang. 

Darrel was a bit trigger happy tonight. :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> Awesome herf!! Thanks for putting this together Dave. Good times. I still can't believe how amazing the 5 cent cigars are! dang.
> 
> Darrel was a bit trigger happy tonight. :r


trigger happy? what's that supposed to mean?!?

never mind ... i probably don't *want* to know! :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

I can't thank you guys enough for the great cigars and greater company. My humble little collection pales in comparison! That was my first PPP by the way!:ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry I had to bail guys.
I made a decision that I didn't want to be out in the nasty stuff on the way home at Midnight or 2 O'clock or whenever.
We got about 7" up here.









I feel like a puss now reading that some drove and then went home in it.

Glad y'all had fun.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Sorry I had to bail guys.
> I made a decision that I didn't want to be out in the nasty stuff on the way home at Midnight or 2 O'clock or whenever.
> We got about 7" up here.
> 
> ...


It's OK to be a puss every now and again, Stu!!:r J/K!! If it were me up there; I would have bailed, too! We'll be doing this again and you will have to make it down!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Here are a couple of pics I snapped before Darrel broke out the Pimp camera. He has all the good pics!!:tu

Ray - 4WheelVFR:









Darrel - The Professor & Jeff - The Dakotan:









Custom rolls:


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

And I'll add ... here are the bands for some of the older smokes of the evening:


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

And here's my precious....










(god, I love those)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

hollywood said:


>


Now THAT is one good looking jersey!!! :tu


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Now THAT is one good looking jersey!!! :tu


my good friend has one of these :r









sorry for the thread jack...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

zemekone said:


> my good friend has one of these :r


You made me smile, Gerry...I am going to go bench press a couple Volkswagons in your honor!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Just finished a great lunch with Darrel before he hit the road to IL. Nice big belly stuffing buffet!

Finished our herfing off with matching '01 Du Gourmets. Not too shabby.:ss

Here was our PPP lists for last night:
*#1 - Custom rolled*

'05 Don Alfredo Salomon
'06 H. Upmann Custom
'07 Custom Rolled Mareva - 18 days old*
'06 Toboada Gld Medal

*#2 - All Clear 1*

Late '20s M.H. Barnett's Rockingham Favorita
Late '40s Muriel Senator
Late '40s Van Dyck Perfecto*

_*#3 - All Clear 2*_

'40s WB Pacemaker Champion*
'40s Rob't Burns Classic
'53 Lord Clinton Perfecto

*#4 - All Clear 3*

'55 Bold Perfecto
'57 White Owl Perfecto Special*
'56 Blackstone King

_* These were the overall favorites in each group._


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

The Don Alfredo was superb and the others were absolutely dynomite as well.:dr:dr


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

hollywood said:


> J
> Here was our PPP lists for last night:
> *#1 - Custom rolled*
> 
> ...


Yeah, the PPPs were amazing. those old 5 centers were, well, shocking.

I bet tom could recognize a couple of the customs.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Here's a few more pics courtesy of the Dokk:


----------

